# Ibanez J-Custom 8 string



## LordHar (Jan 17, 2013)

Ibanez J,Custom JCRG813Limited Edition 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 17, 2013)

Sigh.

That damned vine inlay /:


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 17, 2013)

I think it looks classy as hell.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 17, 2013)

That looks epicsauce.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 17, 2013)

This is goddamn amazing.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 17, 2013)

Spicypickles said:


> Sigh.
> 
> That damned vine inlay /:


First time I've heard/read this...

I love that inlay with all my heart.


----------



## Valennic (Jan 17, 2013)

GOD DAMN YOU LOW WAGES


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 17, 2013)

That really does look classy.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2013)

If only I had money.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 17, 2013)

That looks pretty awesome! I wonder what the scale length is.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 17, 2013)

I called Guitar Center and they dont have them in stock nor do they even know when they will actually be in. It could be a while


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 17, 2013)

So here's what I'm gonna do. 
I'm gonna get a job this summer, work as many hours as possible, and then BUY THIS.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 17, 2013)

PERFECTION in an eight.


----------



## avinu (Jan 17, 2013)

This is probably so effing expensive. And probably worth every penny.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2013)

^


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 17, 2013)

They just keep releasing that guitar over and over... I find it a bit boring tbh...


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2013)

Nobody can say Ibanez doesn't have a lot of 8 string options this year lol. 99% of those options have EMGs but still.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 17, 2013)

MikeH said:


> ^



Holy baby poop...


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 17, 2013)

oh christ that sunburst 

I'm really glad it has EMGs instead of passive pickups or I might have to buy one.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 17, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> That looks pretty awesome! I wonder what the scale length is.



The bridge/pickup layout looks the same as the 2228 so I'm guessing 27".


----------



## celticelk (Jan 17, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> Nobody can say Ibanez doesn't have a lot of 8 string options this year lol. 99% of those options have EMGs but still.



And all of them are superstrats, and over half of them are black. Remind me how we have options again?


----------



## devolutionary (Jan 17, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> First time I've heard/read this...
> 
> I love that inlay with all my heart.



That's because those of us who thoroughly dislike that inlay (or JEMs. or Vai. or whatever) would usually rather not get hung, drawn, and quartered for committing SSO heresy. But fuck it. Someone opened the flood gates, so game on.

The vine inlay sucks donkey balls. Get rid of that, I might be interested, but that inlay is just as pathetic as Schecter crosses and Cooley pseudo-suns.


----------



## otisct20 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jesus Fucking Christ.........





Welp time to get a loan


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well it's certainly one of the less bland 8's on the market but @ $4300... ouchies!!!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 17, 2013)

"Ibanez doesn't make guitars built exactly to my specifications for 8 dollars a pop, therefore fuck Ibanez."


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2013)

celticelk said:


> And all of them are superstrats, and over half of them are black. Remind me how we have options again?



The fact that there are several of them, which there weren't previously.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the vine inlays either. If those were DiMarzio-loaded, I'd be tempted to finally get my hands on a J.Custom, but not with active routes. Still awesome that they would put out a J.Custom 8, for half the price of the M8M pretty much. Thumbs up!


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 17, 2013)

That thing just looks amazing. 

However, the sunburst one is on a whole different level!


----------



## Mr Richard (Jan 17, 2013)

Give me a Prestige with maple board and offset dots and we are in business.

Plus passives, a HSH config and some fancy colors


----------



## Dickicker (Jan 17, 2013)

what kinda foreign straplocks are those??


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 17, 2013)

The fretboard... could it be? Ebony? 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 17, 2013)

WANT


----------



## littledoc (Jan 17, 2013)

Overpriced, definitely. But hey, at least it's not as overpriced as the M8M.




WaffleTheEpic said:


> The fretboard... could it be? Ebony?



Ehhh... I'm gonna guess dyed rosewood.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 17, 2013)

MikeH said:


> ^


 After the JEM7V7, that's one I want with a big "W"


----------



## isispelican (Jan 17, 2013)

fuck me


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 17, 2013)

I would like to give Ibanez a try, but the higher end 8s have that stupid faux tremolo bridge...why can't they make a regular ol' hard tail on some of the nicer ones?


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 17, 2013)

I really like that bridge. I haven't had to touch the main tuners on my M8M or 2228a since I got them.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 17, 2013)

^ yea. Hate the trem system on those & for that kind of money I'd get another custom.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 17, 2013)

This guitar is the same price as the Tosin model 8. Take your pick


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 17, 2013)

if the Tosin model came in that burst finish, oh man


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah. I'll take one.


----------



## -Berserker_ (Jan 17, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> I would like to give Ibanez a try, but the higher end 8s have that stupid faux tremolo bridge...why can't they make a regular ol' hard tail on some of the nicer ones?



It's a double locking system with a fixed bridge, theoretically you can bash the hell out of it and it will stay in tune, it just allows you to lock your tuning in more precisely i guess, i like it, i find that kind of bridge comfortable to use as the outer edge of my palm rests on it.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 17, 2013)

It wouldn't be an Ibanez thread without 'Price is too high' 'Vine inlay sucks' 'Bridge is wrong' 'EMG's?'

Screw that..... It's beautiful. I don't have the means but I will be drooling over these  

Did people really think a J Custom 8 string would be under 4k


----------



## silentrage (Jan 17, 2013)

-Berserker_ said:


> It's a double locking system with a fixed bridge, theoretically you can bash the hell out of it and it will stay in tune, it just allows you to lock your tuning in more precisely i guess, i like it, i find that kind of bridge comfortable to use as the outer edge of my palm rests on it.



That bridge works well in THEORY, but in reality it's only good enough for shittyass bands like meshuggah who don't know wtf they're doing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 17, 2013)

Gotta say I prefer the sunburst finish to the black one. I was never that impressed by the 6 and 7 string versions, but something about it being an 8 automatically gives me GAS.  I'll never be able to afford it, but it's cool that Ibanez is making it.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 17, 2013)

silentrage said:


> That bridge works well in THEORY, but in reality it's only good enough for shittyass bands like meshuggah who don't know wtf they're doing.



Kill yourself.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 17, 2013)

No guitar is worth 4k. Ever. You can make if from <censored> ivory and strung it with gold strings, emerald inlays (or no inlays, if prefered!). 
Anyone who's spending that much money on a guitar means that he has too much!


----------



## Rook (Jan 17, 2013)

MikeH said:


> ^



Mother of Christ shit fuck what how WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME




facepalm66 said:


> No guitar is worth 4k. Ever. You can make if from <censored> ivory and strung it with gold strings, emerald inlays (or no inlays, if prefered!).
> Anyone who's spending that much money on a guitar means that he has too much!



To the contrary, I own a guitar worth more than that and consequently have NO MONEY


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Kill yourself.


 It's called sarcasm, before you start the mouthz warz


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't care how many strings it has, a 27" J Custom is fucking baller


----------



## Anthonok (Jan 17, 2013)

Valennic said:


> GOD DAMN YOU LOW WAGES



This X a brazilian....wait that's not right.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 17, 2013)

LordHar said:


> Ibanez J,Custom JCRG813Limited Edition 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter



Sweet purpley goodness is sweet.
...just not $4300 sweet.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 17, 2013)

This is hot as hell, I still GAS for the 7 string version. Also flame maple + black is the one time black is a good colour. It always classy!

Personally, I would rather get the Jem 7 string though, but thats just because I'm a hoe.


----------



## tsar nicholas (Jan 17, 2013)

LOVE it (minus the bridge)!


Ibanez is really hitting lately


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 17, 2013)

Damn that thing is pretty. Fkn massive tree of life.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 17, 2013)

That's incredibly fucking awesome.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like 8 strings have taken a rather large leap towards becoming the norm in today's production market


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 17, 2013)

Besides the new JEM 7 string this is the biggest surprise from Ibanez this year.

So awesome!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 17, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Looks like 8 strings have taken a rather large leap towards becoming the norm in today's production market





What took the 7-string over a decade has taken the 8-string nearly half.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 17, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> No guitar is worth 4k. Ever. You can make if from <censored> ivory and strung it with gold strings, emerald inlays (or no inlays, if prefered!).
> Anyone who's spending that much money on a guitar means that he has too much!



Or it means that the market value of what they want is at least 4k. 

I think it looks lovely personally, and it's definitely interesting to see how much ground 8s are gaining in the market right now.


----------



## Superwoodle (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## JP Universe (Jan 17, 2013)

Ibanez are killing it with the 8 strings this year.... I mean now there is really no excuse not to own an Ibanez 8 string if you like Ibanez and 8 strings  

There's something at every price point from RG8's up to Tosin sigs/J Customs. Premiums gotta be around the corner.....


----------



## littledoc (Jan 18, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Looks like 8 strings have taken a rather large leap towards becoming the norm in today's production market



It'd be nice if string manufacturers caught on...


----------



## Dayn (Jan 18, 2013)

I wanted to get an RG2228A in Galaxy White to match my RG2228 in Galaxy Black...

But fuck. Me. That purple is so god-damn amazing, and it has a vine inlay. Holy shit. I don't care if it's double the price; I am going to get this purple one if I damn well can. I don't need a custom if I get this sexy voluptuous beast.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll be honest, a year ago I would have bet against Ibanez ever releasing a J - Custom 8 string or a budget 8 string. I'm glad I don't gamble.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jan 18, 2013)

Masterpiece!!


----------



## NoMod (Jan 18, 2013)

$4300 and no d-activators? - that is fucking shite...don't care how nice it looks


----------



## Daxten (Jan 18, 2013)

I would buy it, if it got the Ionizer 8 set
btw. my other guitar also got the tree of life (Ibanez rg prestige limited 2003), would have had a nice theme going there :/


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 18, 2013)

Daxten said:


> I would buy it, if it got the Ionizer 8 set


Which you have tried yet? 

I'm kinda getting over the fact it has EMGs. I'm starting to GAS hard for this beast. The black/purple-ish one would look great with a set of white 808Xs.


----------



## larry (Jan 18, 2013)

It's definitely a bad mutha fuckah.
Goes without saying, if i had the 
money -I'd be all over it like girl juice
on panties.

I like to fantasize about it having
neck-through construction.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 18, 2013)

shitsøn;3367308 said:


> Which you have tried yet?
> 
> I'm kinda getting over the fact it has EMGs. I'm starting to GAS hard for this beast. The black/purple-ish one would look great with a set of white 808Xs.


 
This. I completely despise that bridge and I really do not care for EMGs anymore but, that thing is so awesome I could probably get over it lol. 

Besides, I've heard the 18v mod makes EMGs a lot more tolerable. Not to mention there is always the pickup ring option from FOTN.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 18, 2013)

Good God....I need this in my life NOW!!!!! Both of those finishes are so tasty 

Ibanez has surprised me so much lately. Hopefully now I won't have to feel so shunned by people when I tell them I play an 8 string considering how many production 8s are coming out  Getting so tired of people who cannot grasp the concept of more than 6 strings


----------



## MikeH (Jan 18, 2013)

Buy pickup covers or rings. Problem fucking solved. Ibanez released a mother fucking J. CUSTOM 8 STRING, and people are bitching about the $200 pickups that can easily be replaced. There's seriously no satisfying people. Ever.

/ragequit.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 18, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> They just keep releasing that guitar over and over... I find it a bit boring tbh...



This. Makes me lose my enthousiasm over J-Customs.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 18, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Buy pickup covers or rings. Problem fucking solved. Ibanez released a mother fucking J. CUSTOM 8 STRING, and people are bitching about the $200 pickups that can easily be replaced. There's seriously no satisfying people. Ever.
> 
> /ragequit.


Don't you have to drill into the guitar for pickup rings? I know I wouldn't drill into a J.Custom, plus they look ugly to me. Pickup covers would be a solution. Direct mount DiMarzios would have solved the case for me personally. If I make a decision to buy a 4300$ guitar, I don't really want to worry about a pickup swop right away, but oh well... I'm still tempted.

Also, bitching about people who are bitching about something doesn't really seem to solve anything either.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 18, 2013)

I mean, I get that everyone wanted passives. I would have preferred passives, regardless of the fact that I won't be able to afford one of these things.  But regardless of what Ibanez puts out, I think someone will always find something about it that they have to complain about, and it's irritating. Ibanez released a whole slew of ERGs this year, and people still aren't satisfied.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 18, 2013)

I do have some nitpicks with just about every guitar I come across. However, as far as Ibanez is concerned, they have more than satisfied me this year. I think they have released more awesomness in this one year than they have in the last ten years combined. I think it is amazing. I just wish I could afford them lol.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jan 18, 2013)

At least it's cheaper than the M8M 

Yeah the whole EMG thing is kind of hit or miss. You could just drop in a set of covered Lundgren's or get a custom set of covered Duncans. That's not a huge issue...

My only gripe is that they basically just took an RG2228 and stole the J-Custom 7 finishes and slapped it together as a new guitar. I have to admit I am a huge Ibanez fan and they have really taken more risks than most companies ever would. I understand it's hard to please everyone when you are making a production model guitar. I just can't afford to spend more than $2,000 a pop on pieces of gear anymore. I have plenty of shit already. For the money I would rather just get a JP7.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 18, 2013)

devolutionary said:


> That's because those of us who thoroughly dislike that inlay (or JEMs. or Vai. or whatever) would usually rather not get hung, drawn, and quartered for committing SSO heresy. But fuck it. Someone opened the flood gates, so game on.
> 
> The vine inlay sucks donkey balls. Get rid of that, I might be interested, but that inlay is just as pathetic as Schecter crosses and Cooley pseudo-suns.


Meh, don't really care if others hate it. That's your opinion, I've got mine, glad we had a chance to share them.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 18, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> I do have some nitpicks with just about every guitar I come across. However, as far as Ibanez is concerned, they have more than satisfied me this year. I think they have released more awesomness in this one year than they have in the last ten years combined.


----------



## NoMod (Jan 18, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Buy pickup covers or rings. Problem fucking solved. Ibanez released a mother fucking J. CUSTOM 8 STRING, and people are bitching about the $200 pickups that can easily be replaced. There's seriously no satisfying people. Ever.
> 
> /ragequit.


 
You shouldn't have to swap out pickups in a $4300 guitar. Simple as that. From the look of the pic they are just 808s...if they are 808X then that's another story I guess. But bog standard pickups-that-people-complain-about-and-pay-extra-to-replace 808s??? People will complain, and they have every right to, it's the internets and you can't stop them - complaining about people complaining is fucking pointless dude (although I am at risk of looking like I am complaining about people complaining about people complaining lol, but lets not overthink this)

If I just paid $4300 for a guitar I would not expect to have to change anything, period, ever, not $200, not $2, no fucking way...hell for that money I almost expect it to change it's own strings and set itself up!

...like it will affect 99.9% of the people in this thread anyway...it's all just GAS right now


----------



## MikeH (Jan 18, 2013)

And you don't have to swap them out. They're good quality pickups that some people seem to get butthurt over because they don't like actives. It's not like they stuck Lo-Z pickups in it.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 18, 2013)

I personally love the vines shrug* Its a nice guitar. Wish I could afford it, but there are obviously comparable options for less. Still an exciting new model nonetheless


----------



## Nag (Jan 18, 2013)

EMGs...


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 18, 2013)

I like it, as I like a lot of J Customs. Sure it has EMGs but I can deal with that.


----------



## Rook (Jan 18, 2013)

808X's in there it'll be right as rain. EMG bashers need to try these before immediately losing hope for EMG laden guitars.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 18, 2013)

IMO spec bitching is like post spamming. As others have stated, I'm really impressed with Ibanez's stuff this year. I also really want to try an eight string w/EMG's. I think I'd really like the bottom end on them.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 18, 2013)

Krucifixtion said:


> At least it's cheaper than the M8M
> 
> Yeah the whole EMG thing is kind of hit or miss. You could just drop in a set of covered Lundgren's or get a custom set of covered Duncans. That's not a huge issue...
> 
> My only gripe is that they basically just took an RG2228 and stole the J-Custom 7 finishes and slapped it together as a new guitar. I have to admit I am a huge Ibanez fan and they have really taken more risks than most companies ever would. I understand it's hard to please everyone when you are making a production model guitar. I just can't afford to spend more than $2,000 a pop on pieces of gear anymore. I have plenty of shit already. For the money I would rather just get a JP7.



If that's not a new guitar for ibanez then wtf is? Fanned frets with strandberg hardware? titanium true temperament frets? Slanted dual hex screw bkps? Hand painted laquer finish?
How many ppl would that appeal to? Maybe 100 on here? 99 of which will say "OMG I"LL BUY ON IMMEDIATELY" then promptly fuck off, 1 will actually buy it then sell it 2 weeks later cuz his car broke down or mortage payments or some other bullshit. 
If I was ibanez I would take a list of every suggestion on this site and ignore them like muslims ignore bbq bacon.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 18, 2013)

Krucifixtion said:


> My only gripe is that they basically just took an RG2228 and stole the J-Custom 7 finishes and slapped it together as a new guitar.


Rg2228-Basswood
JCRG8-Mahogany w/Maple top
Most likely a different neck shape.
Higher quility woods and build.
Yep totally the same guitar with a different finish.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 18, 2013)

White EMG 808x's in there and you're golden 

I tend to think the other way when replacing pickups in expensive guitars... I mean if you've got the means to shell out $4300 what's another $200


----------



## Compton (Jan 18, 2013)

love the burst


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 19, 2013)

Would never buy this. It's over priced. IMO. (IMO)


----------



## Erazoender (Jan 19, 2013)

Honestly the 7 string version of this always makes me have a raging hard on; that finish is just so nice. Trans-black flame plus tree of life, PLUS 8 strings = brb changing pants.

Though the 7 is still my favourite.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 19, 2013)

How about chrome 808-X's?


----------



## Norstorm (Jan 21, 2013)

So where did the info about the JC8 come from..?


----------



## Rojne (Jan 21, 2013)

As Simon said.. I would stick a pair of white 808X's in that black one.. or the sunburst one.. if I had the money..

Well, If I had the money I would probably get something else that's right from the start  

But hey, Ibanez are really dishing out 8 strings this year and that IS awesome for everyone who's interested!


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 21, 2013)

If only we all made more than $50,000 in a year

If only I made more than $1,000...


----------



## no_dice (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't see a problem with discussing what you don't like about a guitar, to a certain degree. It's one thing to discuss what does or doesn't appeal to you, but another to state that the company isn't doing a good job because you don't like what they've put out. 

If nobody ever said anything negative about anything, it would honestly be pretty boring to read, with everybody just saying how great everything is. Gordon Ramsay said, "When people talk about my restaurants, I only listen to the negatives, because that's how you get better." Granted, some are full of shit and just whining for the sake of it, but I'm sure Ibanez aren't going to read this thread and scrap the whole thing. 

tl;dr

This guitar really isn't my thing, but it's another high end production 8-string that many people will enjoy. I feel that they should have included 808x's on it at that price point, but that's their call.


----------



## patata (Jan 21, 2013)

For the price,I'd pass that and get an M8M.
I don't use a neck pup,hate the vine inlay and and tbh it's a bit too fancy for my tastes.
This doesn't mean that this thing aint wonderful and classy.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 21, 2013)

patata said:


> For the price,I'd pass that and get an M8M.


Isn't the M8M almost double the price?


----------



## azcamber (Jan 21, 2013)

shitsøn;3371816 said:


> Isn't the M8M almost double the price?


M8M is $5999 on guitar centers website, musicians friend, etc... i think msrp is $8000.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 21, 2013)

patata said:


> For the price,I'd pass that and get an M8M.
> I don't use a neck pup,hate the vine inlay and and tbh it's a bit too fancy for my tastes.
> This doesn't mean that this thing aint wonderful and classy.



You would seriously pay another $1500 for an M8M?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 21, 2013)

azcamber said:


> M8M is $5999 on guitar centers website, musicians friend, etc... i think msrp is $8000.


I thought those J.Customs were $4300 MSRP?!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2013)

shitsøn;3372602 said:


> I thought those J.Customs were $4300 MSRP?!



Nope, that's the MAP.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 21, 2013)

Too much money for me


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone know if these will be good for djent?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 21, 2013)

Sometimes I think about the guitars I would have if I won the lottery. This is one of them.


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 22, 2013)

came


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jan 22, 2013)

Valennic said:


> GOD DAMN YOU LOW WAGES




Your avatar makes this comment 100x better.


----------



## devolutionary (Jan 22, 2013)

MikeH said:


> You would seriously pay another $1500 for an M8M?



Well are the J Customs neck through and 29" scale? I can't find the specs on the J Customs.


----------



## azcamber (Jan 22, 2013)

devolutionary said:


> Well are the J Customs neck through and 29" scale? I can't find the specs on the J Customs.



i would be willing to bet not.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 22, 2013)

devolutionary said:


> Well are the J Customs neck through and 29" scale? I can't find the specs on the J Customs.



I can almost guarantee they're bolt-on, 27" scale. But even still, I don't think the M8M is worth those two features for that much more. Diff'rent strokes, I guess.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 22, 2013)

silentrage said:


> If that's not a new guitar for ibanez then wtf is?



A non-superstrat.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 22, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nope, that's the MAP.


Oh-kay. Thanks!


----------



## Norstorm (Jan 23, 2013)

I understand the specs on these guitars... Though RG2228A was released, I would actually love to see this one with passive pickups. The prob. as always, would be the big ass routing the EMGs leave behind.
Maybe the deal with EMG is to valuable, but never the less.. Blackouts made for the passive routing would have been better.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Rg2228-Basswood
> JCRG8-Mahogany w/Maple top
> Most likely a different neck shape.
> Higher quility woods and build.
> Yep totally the same guitar with a different finish.


Ok so a correction via Ibanezrules.

The body will be ash with a AAA maple top.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## cypher858 (Jan 25, 2013)

To repeat 90 percent of all the comments on this thread so far:
God damn those look incredible. I personally love the tree of life inlay. EMG's suck.
For that price they should have at LEAST put 808x's in there. But I suppose you can always just 18v mod the standard 808's and get a similar result...
Anywho, load that thing up with some dimarzios or bkps or some of those new seymour duncan distortion 8's and I'll be selling my house to get ahold of one... That or i'll just go get a tosin signature. good god that tosin sig...


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 12, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I mean, I get that everyone wanted passives. I would have preferred passives, regardless of the fact that I won't be able to afford one of these things.  But regardless of what Ibanez puts out, I think someone will always find something about it that they have to complain about, and it's irritating. Ibanez released a whole slew of ERGs this year, and people still aren't satisfied.





If it had passives, there would be someone who wanted actives, and so forth.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm gonna bitch about the ash body before the EMGs. If it was mahogany then I would get one without question. I'm afraid ash just doesn't have the low mids I need. Its really too bad cause this thing was phenomenal when I checked it out at NAMM


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 12, 2013)

One of these with those new Duncans would sound and look amazing. Ibanez's high-end stuff really does rank right up there with Suhrs/Andersons/etc in terms of quality.


----------



## metalmatt420 (Mar 12, 2013)

So many what if's......i like emgs as well as passives and im willing to bet if players like bulb didn't bash emgs then half of you wouldn't either.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 12, 2013)

^ i think you're overestimating how many people here take Bulbs word as the Gospel, he's actually got EMG's in one of his guitars.


----------



## metalmatt420 (Mar 12, 2013)

^ Sigh, i guess your right i just feel like alot of people hate on them just because it's the cool thing here.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Mar 13, 2013)

I want different 8 string shape options from Ibanez


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 30, 2013)

^


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow! I love the finish on the body!! Allthough i would rather not have that vine inlay.



avinu said:


> This is probably so effing expensive. And probably worth every penny.



Costs almost much as the M8M what i can tell. To be fair, i rather have one of those.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 30, 2013)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I want different 8 string shape options from Ibanez



Oh I've seen some pretty nice shapes from Ibanez rolling out through their custom shop. To bad they don't mass produce any of them. Latest I've seen is Thordendal's new 27''. Looks like a combination of an Iceman and a thunderbird. It can be found about 2:25 min in here


----------



## Philligan (Mar 30, 2013)

Johnathan said:


> To bad they don't mass produce any of them. Latest I've seen is Thordendal's new 27''. Looks like a combination of an Iceman and a thunderbird.


----------



## iron blast (Mar 31, 2013)

emg's = do not want for me


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Mar 31, 2013)

Why can't there be more shape options on 8 strings in general?... I WANT A MOFUGGIN' 8 STRING XIPHOS OR V MODEL..


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 31, 2013)

mphsc said:


> ^ yea. Hate the trem system on those & for that kind of money I'd get another custom.




Why people cant understant that IT IS NOT A FREAKING TREM?


----------



## Stompmeister (Jul 9, 2013)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Why can't there be more shape options on 8 strings in general?... I WANT A MOFUGGIN' 8 STRING XIPHOS OR V MODEL..



Holy shit...... I just realised how amazing an 8 string Xiphos with that weather black finish would be.....

I think its time to source some domestic tone woods and put that spare Dactivator 8 i got to use.


----------



## lawizeg (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh my yes. White pickups and I'd die

Also lots of new production 8s lately, this is nice for people like me wanting to get a reasonably nice one before a custom


----------



## Valennic (Jul 9, 2013)

metalmatt420 said:


> ^ Sigh, i guess your right i just feel like alot of people hate on them just because it's the cool thing here.



I hate them because to my ears they sound like shit. 

Don't assume we all follow a bandwagon. A fair few of us have played enough guitars to form our own opinions .

The EMGs are the biggest meh factor about the guitar to me honestly. The rest looks fantastic. Well, except the price, but hey, someone will pay it.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm late but have you guys seen this waiting to be bought?

IBANEZ Limited Edition J Custom JCRG813BGA Brown Garnet Shadow 2013 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd be happy with a RG2228a.


----------



## chopshop777 (Jul 15, 2013)

Damn that's a beautiful guitar, how much do those go for ? $4000 on sale ?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 15, 2013)

mphsc said:


> I'm late but have you guys seen this waiting to be bought?
> 
> IBANEZ Limited Edition J Custom JCRG813BGA Brown Garnet Shadow 2013 8-String Electric Guitar



It looks like someone saw this post and then bought it cause it sold the same day you posted it up on here. Looks awesome.


----------



## patata (Jul 15, 2013)

OMG IT HAS EMG's THEY RUINED THE ....ING GUITAR FOR EVER DAMMIT IBANEZ RELEASING SUCH A GUITAR WITH ACTIVE ROUTES NOBODY WANTS EMG DONT THEY KNOW IT?




Nope.


----------



## patata (Jul 15, 2013)

Philligan said:


>



Yet the bass isn't neck heavy.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 16, 2013)

You know, the jcustom 7 i have, same black finish, but with offset dots, is an amazingly well built sturdy awesome sounding guitar. JCustoms are just worth the cash, just awesome instruments with superb build quality, pretty much on par with LACS.

Bueatiful instruments. Only thing I don't like is the Vine and EMG's, but, you can always put passives in them!



devolutionary said:


> That's because those of us who thoroughly dislike that inlay (or JEMs. or Vai. or whatever) would usually rather not get hung, drawn, and quartered for committing SSO heresy. But .... it. Someone opened the flood gates, so game on.
> 
> The vine inlay sucks donkey balls. Get rid of that, I might be interested, but that inlay is just as pathetic as Schecter crosses and Cooley pseudo-suns.


They should have done the classy offset dots on it. That would have made this guitar killer.



Spicypickles said:


> Sigh.
> 
> That damned vine inlay /:


Yup.



leonardo7 said:


> This guitar is the same price as the Tosin model 8. Take your pick


The Tosin model just makes me think of pimp bling. Sure it's nice, but with all the gold it's just over the top...


----------



## patata (Jul 16, 2013)

Kinda sums up this and every thread with a guitar loaded with soapbars here.


----------



## mike90t09 (Jul 16, 2013)

The one thing that turns me off is the vine inlay. I can't stand it. EMG's do not bother me, I just do not like active pickups in general lol


----------



## rectifryer (Sep 17, 2013)

Bringing this back from the dead. 

The guitar center in Winter Park, FL has one and I played it. Jesus H Christ. The fret dressing, the setup, oh man I am in love. One day I will build a guitar like that. I love the maple binding and the fluidity of the fretwork. 

It was like driving a buggati versus driving a kit car. Sure, either can go the same speed but it sure felt better doing it with the J Custom.


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 18, 2013)

rectifryer said:


> Bringing this back from the dead.
> 
> The guitar center in Winter Park, FL has one and I played it. Jesus H Christ. The fret dressing, the setup, oh man I am in love. One day I will build a guitar like that. I love the maple binding and the fluidity of the fretwork.
> 
> It was like driving a *Bugatti* versus driving a kit car. Sure, either can go the same speed but it sure felt better doing it with the J Custom.



You obviously haven't been keeping up with this thread! If you had you would know that EMG's and Vine Inlays ruin things like playability and fretwork! 
But seriously, thats pretty awesome you got to play one! I don't think many people here have had the opportunity. They are too expensive for me to be jealous, but I would like to play one at some point too!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 18, 2013)

Dude, they got another and I really like it...


----------



## no_dice (Sep 18, 2013)

rectifryer said:


> Bringing this back from the dead.
> 
> The guitar center in Winter Park, FL has one and I played it. Jesus H Christ. The fret dressing, the setup, oh man I am in love. One day I will build a guitar like that. I love the maple binding and the fluidity of the fretwork.
> 
> It was like driving a buggati versus driving a kit car. Sure, either can go the same speed but it sure felt better doing it with the J Custom.



haha I haven't been in there in a while. Shit, this time last year you couldn't get an 8 string in there except maybe a used 2228. Glad to see they're coming around. They probably wouldn't even let me touch the thing.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 19, 2013)

esthetics aside, if the EMG's & inlay aren't your thing, are they worth it? I need some input, please.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Sep 19, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> That looks expensive.



Fixed.


----------



## will_shred (Sep 19, 2013)

mphsc said:


> esthetics aside, if the EMG's & inlay aren't your thing, are they worth it? I need some input, please.



It's a J-custom, so probably.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 20, 2013)

mphsc said:


> esthetics aside, if the EMG's & inlay aren't your thing, are they worth it? I need some input, please.



They are incredible guitars, flawlessly built, amazing fretwork, effortless to play and the neck finish is silky smooth but the huge markup on price outside Japan really puts me off.

If you don't like the EMGs just get Duncans or BKPs in soapbar size.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 20, 2013)

Price is huge, but not overly what the RAN cost me & I'm sure it's a much better guitar than that one was. Gas is a bitch and I have it bad... I've never had a high-end J Custom Ibanez but have had boutique guitars, so I'm on the fence, like stuck in the middle. If my TK wasn;t so close as well as my Vik it would be a no brainer....


----------

